# Gas bowstrings> are they worth the price?



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

I just ordered a Mathews Traverse and I'll be swapping the stock Zebra Bowstrings for a custom set. I've been hearing lots of great comments on the GAS Bowstrings. Anybody have these on your bow and how do you like them? They are pricey, "but are they worth it"? Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Gas is a great option if you need top notch strings and don't already have a trusted source for top notch strings. Personally, I'd never pay that much because I do have another source for strings that I'm sure are just as good.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nope not at all
Go with www.buckslayerbowstrings.com


----------



## Browntown (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes they are worth the money I am very happy with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've bought four sets so far. No problems with any of them. No serving separation or peep rotation, and very little string stretch. My oldest set, 2 years old, is still working great. I put strings through a little more punishment with my long draw, and lighter arrows.


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

gw247 said:


> ....


4 to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryB52 (Nov 5, 2017)

JBK Strings 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhawk_16 (Feb 12, 2017)

What would be the advantages of the aftermarket strings?


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ya there worth it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

jakep567 said:


> Nope not at all
> Go with www.buckslayerbowstrings.com


I’m with this guy.

I’ve had them on all of my bows and don’t even look elsewhere. Great service, communication, price and quality. Everything I need in a string builder.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

The truth of the matter is that bow strings can only be built just so good. Any competent builder can build the highest quality strings just by using good materials and following correct procedures. It is not a question of who builds the best strings, but rather who's strings are not up to par. There is no voodoo magic involved in building great strings. Considering the quality of the materials available today combined with a little practice, nearly anyone can build a top quality string. I've seen many guys learn to crank out perfect strings surprisingly fast. All top string builders can produce strings of equal quality, no one is best, so the question is not who is the best, but rather who is not taking the time and effort to build them right. Pick any reputable builder and you can be confident that you are getting strings of the highest possible quality. 

Automan


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

There are several good builders. Aftermarket strings are generally pre-stretched better, and have tighter end/center servings, not to mention they will actually serve the end loops, something that Zebra does not do! Several people have had hit-or-miss issues with Zebra strings, some have awesome stories, some continue to fight peep rotation... it's almost a roll of the dice.

Think of strings on a new bow as tires that come from the factory on a new car/truck. Sure, they are supposed to be 40,000 mile tires, but once you hit about 25K you start to second guess that based on the wear, even if you're rotating them and such. There are better options out there, particularly NOT from the factory or not the same brand as used at the factory.

There's very few factory branded strings I like... PSE's in-house Livewires are on that short list, they seem to hold up pretty well, but I usually end up having to re-burn their tag ends on the end servings. G5/Prime and Elite's factory strings are also on that short list... at least if you buy a new Prime, you get free threads every 2 years.

I've installed a set of GAS strings and honestly, I wasn't all that impressed. They were about on par with my 60X sets, but more expensive and I'd rather just stick with 60X. In some aspects I thought the 60X threads looked cleaner. Best strings I've ever seen as far as pre-stretch, attention to detail, tightness of end servings/loops, creep tolerances, etc. have been Hogwires, but they are definitely on the more expensive end of the builders... I wish I could afford them as I go through a set of strings annually. I will stick with 60X because that's what my shop orders and I've been fairly happy with their threads, especially for the price.


----------



## trav2417 (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a set of GAS Ghost bowstring/cables for an Elite Energy 35 and can say that they are the best strings I have purchased to date. 
I am also a fan of Threadz bowstrings and will continue to purchase sets from both GAS and Threadz in the future.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

jakep567 said:


> Nope not at all
> Go with www.buckslayerbowstrings.com


Second this. Another top notch option is Twisted X Strings. Both are as good as they come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

I thought Automan made some very good points. The same would apply for top tier archery bows in my opinion. It comes down to who you prefer. Anyone making junk product usually get outed by the keyboard warriors!


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> I’m with this guy.
> 
> I’ve had them on all of my bows and don’t even look elsewhere. Great service, communication, price and quality. Everything I need in a string builder.


^^^3X^^^ Buckslayer is just as good and cheaper. If you can wait a little bit, he always has xmas and new year sales.


----------



## kya (Mar 1, 2011)

Reserving a string for a friend due to separation. Looks like they're using cheap 3D serving on their high dollar strings. Not to mention that serving job....


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

automan26 said:


> The truth of the matter is that bow strings can only be built just so good. Any competent builder can build the highest quality strings just by using good materials and following correct procedures.
> Automan


You've obviously never had a great custom string set if you really believe that. I have owned BC Custom , B2 bow strings , Gas strings , 60X and John's custom archery strings. John's string are by the best I've had. His attention to detail is second to none. The absolute best end loops I've ever seen and his are reasonably priced at usually less than $100.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

automan26 said:


> The truth of the matter is that bow strings can only be built just so good. Any competent builder can build the highest quality strings just by using good materials and following correct procedures.





Hidden Danger said:


> You've obviously never had a great custom string set if you really believe that. I have owned BC Custom , B2 bow strings , Gas strings , 60X and John's custom archery strings. John's string are by the best I've had. His attention to detail is second to none. The absolute best end loops I've ever seen and his are reasonably priced at usually less than $100.


As much as you wanted to disagree with him, you actually just re-inforced what Automan was saying. Paying top dollar for a set of strings doesn't mean the strings are better than those from a small builder that has the inclination to build great strings.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

automan26 said:


> The truth of the matter is that bow strings can only be built just so good. Any competent builder can build the highest quality strings just by using good materials and following correct procedures. It is not a question of who builds the best strings, but rather who's strings are not up to par. There is no voodoo magic involved in building great strings. Considering the quality of the materials available today combined with a little practice, nearly anyone can build a top quality string. I've seen many guys learn to crank out perfect strings surprisingly fast. All top string builders can produce strings of equal quality, no one is best, so the question is not who is the best, but rather who is not taking the time and effort to build them right. Pick any reputable builder and you can be confident that you are getting strings of the highest possible quality.
> 
> Automan


I just build for friends and family but agree 100% with this. I built two sets this past month using BCY 452x and both have zero peep rotation, serving materials are high quality Halo, Power Grip and Angel Majesty, servings are tight and will have no separation issues. When someone brings me a bow I will take the bow and remove the stock string and cables and twist them to spec. I will then re-install them and make sure the bow hits max draw weight and confirm ATA and BH are where they should be. I then remove the string and cables and take all diameter and length measurements and build from there. All serving lengths will be exact and the bow will spec out perfectly. Not much more you can ask for.


----------



## Fishhunt978 (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ve used gas and buckslayer and buckslayers held up way better servings looked nicer and overall way happier with buckslayer


----------



## Bikesmg1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Imo no. Automan was very correct on the statement he said. Your paying for a name today with gas and that's it. I owned a bow with a used set which I say the statement of purchase from the seller. They were 7months old. The serving looked terrible. I replaced them instantly. From what I've gathered there s numerous employees working at gas building strings. I see the claims 25yrs of experience... well I highly don't think everyone building these at the factory have 25yrs. If they were the best, why wouldn't they have the best warranty that none of his compeitiors would touch. It's only a year?? Builders like JBK offer 2yr and a lot cheaper. His builds are much higher quality. I'd love to see gas offer a 3yr warranty bc if their the best stand behind it. Imo, they can't bc the quality isn't there. It's a name now not based on performance and quality.


----------



## Bikesmg1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Another portion of this topic I see online which bothers me a lot is honesty from the company. The ghost strings were claimed to be elusive to gas. Somehow, someone, or somewhere something blew up... I heard so many rumors and stories. I thought we'll I'll call bcy. I spoke to a Roger and Bob. Over two different occasions. Both of them told me that ghost is the same as bcy 454. Fair enough... so now it's not elusive to gas. Now I've seen online ghost has a diff dye process.. well I was told there's no change between stock 454 and ghost. So who's being honest? Bcy told me they will never sell a product all builders can't buy. They only make a hand full of designs to keep it fair across the board of builders. So my question now. Is there really a different dye process or is it a lie. Or is bcy lieing bc they are doing a different product for gas. Marketing imo and both have been caught with this on their hands.. ironically though bcy never added 454 to their website. I was told it was going to be on there months ago. So that shows me bcy isn't in the marketing game bc their already at the top, so who has the gains from this ploy here...


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

bownero said:


> I just ordered a Mathews Traverse and I'll be swapping the stock Zebra Bowstrings for a custom set. I've been hearing lots of great comments on the GAS Bowstrings. Anybody have these on your bow and how do you like them? They are pricey, "but are they worth it"? Thanks in advance for any comments!


Not a chance I would pay $130-150 for bow strings, that reminds me of the prices for ABB strings with their "platinum strings" for $160 made of 452X :lol: Thats a rip off, and there or plenty of builders on here that are as good or better and will get you a set for $85.

FWIW I shoot Bucklayer.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

automan26 said:


> The truth of the matter is that bow strings can only be built just so good. Any competent builder can build the highest quality strings just by using good materials and following correct procedures. It is not a question of who builds the best strings, but rather who's strings are not up to par. There is no voodoo magic involved in building great strings. Considering the quality of the materials available today combined with a little practice, nearly anyone can build a top quality string. I've seen many guys learn to crank out perfect strings surprisingly fast. All top string builders can produce strings of equal quality, no one is best, so the question is not who is the best, but rather who is not taking the time and effort to build them right. Pick any reputable builder and you can be confident that you are getting strings of the highest possible quality.
> 
> Automan


Agree 100%. I have never looked at GAS strings but if they are priced above market there is no reason to pay it. Plenty of quality choices out there. Just like bow choices. There is no one major manufacturer that would justify paying over market price for a bow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know about the quality of GAS strings but I have been using JBK strings for the last few years and the quality is excellent.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bird32 said:


> What would be the advantages of the aftermarket strings?


You get to choose your colors, that about it. I haven't bought a new bow in the last 8 years that had "bad" strings equipped. Haven't heard anyone complain about OEM strings on a new bow recently, all the major manufacturers use good string sets these days.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I like GAS but I think ThreadZ are just as good, a bit tougher and look much better. They really pay attention to their servings and that means a lot to me as a string builder.


----------



## switchback2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I have ran 3 sets of buckslayer and out of the 4 or 5 different strings I've used he's the best I've used. GAS are good strings also. I think the main thing is not if they are good strings but rather there are other strings that are just as good for a lot less.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Gas bowstrings&gt; are they worth the price?*

I would like to comment on the cost a little . I don’t think it’s quite fair to comment on the cost without knowing all that’s involved with string companies that have employees. I will try and break it down for you all

FET 11% for every set that is sold , 11% comes off the sales price of every set 

State Tax in my situation for example it’s 6% on each string set 

Quarterly Payment of state income tax 

Liability insurance, it’s very expensive and hard to find for companies that manufacturers who build stuff that aids in firing projectiles . For me it’s $70 bucks a month on top of my $400 initial premium 

If you have employees you have to pay them a salary 

If you have employees you have to pay on workman’s comp insurance 

String Materials 

Packageing 

Equipment repairs and maintenance 

Heat and electricity 

End of year Federal Income tax 

Web site and web site maintenance 

Last but not least , if your in business, your in business to make a profit . If your not paying yourself your doing it wrong 

These larger string companies employ folks that feed their families. 

Finally if you add all the expenses that I named above , that string set isn’t all that cheap to build . You can’t honestly compare the cost of a larger business to a hobbyist. 

Just my two cents, there is much more to the cost in a set of strings than meets the eye


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Someone gets it!!! 

:cheers:
:set1_applaud:
:jam:

Watch out Tom, here they come.....DUCK! 





ex-wolverine said:


> I would like to comment on the cost a little . I don’t think it’s quite fair to comment on the cost without knowing all that’s involved with string companies that have employees. I will try and break it down for you all
> 
> FET 11% for every set that is sold , 11% comes off the sales price of every set
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjh1982 (Jun 5, 2017)

So if you think there worth it then buy them they have alot of following and overhead it's the same with a lawn mowing service you have that guy comes over mowed your lawn he charges 25 bucks the same lawn mowed by a landscape buisness is 45 bucks so the lawn looks great after both guys are done there are a lot of great string builders on archery talk and gas bowstrings are probably great too if there was a string builder who didn't do a good job or take care of the customer archery talk judge and jury would hang them out to dry as long as we don't start having strings exported from another country archery is growing industry with smaller margins support the local shops when you can buy your strings from who you think is the best and if there is a mistake give the company an opportunity to make it right before trashing them behind the computer screen


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

Bird32 said:


> What would be the advantages of the aftermarket strings?


No stretch, no peep rotation, better materials, custom colors, custom lengths (if you want to go out of spec for some reason), longer life. Overall factory strings tend to be just mediocre and are built to a price point, they work OK but there are improvements to be made and aftermarket strings are the answer.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I would like to comment on the cost a little . I don’t think it’s quite fair to comment on the cost without knowing all that’s involved with string companies that have employees. I will try and break it down for you all
> 
> FET 11% for every set that is sold , 11% comes off the sales price of every set
> 
> ...


By the way.....are you still building strings for your non-Walk in customers?


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I like twisted X bow stings.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Very pleased with my GAS strings, but they are on the pricey side of the curve.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> By the way.....are you still building strings for your non-Walk in customers?


Yep


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

That's good to know. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> I would like to comment on the cost a little . I don’t think it’s quite fair to comment on the cost without knowing all that’s involved with string companies that have employees. I will try and break it down for you all
> 
> FET 11% for every set that is sold , 11% comes off the sales price of every set
> 
> ...


I've heard this point of view expressed many times in my life.....why a particular operation charges more for their product and all the justifications for doing so. I just got home from having lunch with a longtime friend in a local small town where they have 4 gas stations. Two of them are national chains and the other two being area chain stations. I needed gas and passed an AMOCO station which had gas at a higher price than both of the local chain operations. Should I pay more because the national chain operator is paying a higher franchise fee and has a dozen other reasons why his price is a nickel per gallon higher? Does that make the local gas station a "hobbyist"??? When a string builder grows to the point of having to hire employees to keep up with demand, does that mean his customer base is expected to pay more for the same product so the "overhead" is paid and a profit is made as well? I don't feel you did GAS a bit of good in your litany of charges and reasons why he has higher prices. In a competitive market, the customer who pays more has the right to expect more.....rather than be given a list of places his money goes to help the owner stay financially fluid....while getting a product made by an employee with who knows how much training and quality control.


----------



## Camo761!!! (Nov 22, 2019)

I had a set on my PSE. I believe they were PREMIUM. 
Awesome strings but pricey!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Gas bowstrings&gt; are they worth the price?*



Alaska at heart said:


> I've heard this point of view expressed many times in my life.....why a particular operation charges more for their product and all the justifications for doing so. I just got home from having lunch with a longtime friend in a local small town where they have 4 gas stations. Two of them are national chains and the other two being area chain stations. I needed gas and passed an AMOCO station which had gas at a higher price than both of the local chain operations. Should I pay more because the national chain operator is paying a higher franchise fee and has a dozen other reasons why his price is a nickel per gallon higher? Does that make the local gas station a "hobbyist"??? When a string builder grows to the point of having to hire employees to keep up with demand, does that mean his customer base is expected to pay more for the same product so the "overhead" is paid and a profit is made as well? I don't feel you did GAS a bit of good in your litany of charges and reasons why he has higher prices. In a competitive market, the customer who pays more has the right to expect more.....rather than be given a list of places his money goes to help the owner stay financially fluid....while getting a product made by an employee with who knows how much training and quality control.



Do you know what the definition of a hobbyist is ? Not for profit 

A person who builds for himself don’t have the overhead. 

Did I say anything about who you should buy from? I’m not telling anyone where to buy from , it’s their money and their choice 

I just laid out for folks that don’t have a clue what it takes to run any type of archery business “the right way” because if you read the entire thread you will see back and fourth arguments on why one would be more expensive than the other with no real world explanation 

Im still waiting for it ...waiting , waiting waiting ,


----------



## als1104 (Sep 4, 2019)

ironman_gq said:


> No stretch, no peep rotation, better materials, custom colors, custom lengths (if you want to go out of spec for some reason), longer life. Overall factory strings tend to be just mediocre and are built to a price point, they work OK but there are improvements to be made and aftermarket strings are the answer.


i didnt even know i needed aftermarket strings till now lol


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

ex-wolverine said:


> I would like to comment on the cost a little . I don’t think it’s quite fair to comment on the cost without knowing all that’s involved with string companies that have employees. I will try and break it down for you all
> 
> FET 11% for every set that is sold , 11% comes off the sales price of every set
> 
> ...


That's a fairly compelling argument, except for a couple of things.

1) Anyone can buy the string materials, serving materials, serving tool, and the components needed to put together a DIY string jig/stretcher and build ~4 sets of strings for about the same cost as 1 set of "premium" or "exclusive" strings.

2) Once someone already has the string building tools, the actual cost of materials needed to build a complete set of string is ~$20.

3) Shops can get strings from the majors for substantially less than what individuals can buy direct. Real cost to the string maker is the same... profit is much just MUCH higher when selling to an individual.

4) As a small guy or hobbyist, we pay retail and sales tax, so similarly, I'm not overly sympathetic to commercial string makers for having to pay on the back end (FET) what I paid on the front end (sales tax and retail)

5) You know as well as I do what the actual materials cost is, and how much time it takes to build a set, and there's a HUGE disparity in cost between the "economy" strings and the "Premium" strings, from bowstring companies, but there's virtually no difference in the cost of the materials or the labor to build them. 

As simple as it can be put, when you pay $200 for a set of strings vs a $100 set of strings, all you're paying for is the right to brag about how much your strings cost.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

My Gas strings were not $200? Set #3 & 4 were less than $100 each--installed, timed and tuned. I really don't change strings enough to justify buying all the string making equipment, plus all the materials. I would need red, electric blue, silver, orange string making material, blue, silver, orange, e. blue serving material, plus D-loop material to match. You guys think Gas is high, price ABB!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have three sets of Gas strings. Straight out of the package all three were dead on as far as A-A and brace height. Have not had one problem with any of them. I fill they was worth what I paid for them and will continue to use them.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

nestly said:


> That's a fairly compelling argument, except for a couple of things.
> 
> 1) Anyone can buy the string materials, serving materials, serving tool, and the components needed to put together a DIY string jig/stretcher and build ~4 sets of strings for about the same cost as 1 set of "premium" or "exclusive" strings.
> 
> ...


All I said is before people complain about cost of a set is there is more to the story .

If you have no appreciation for companies affording employees a job and the overhead that comes with it then there isn’t anymore to say . My post was to inform not to dispute or other wise


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

ex-wolverine said:


> All I said is before people complain about cost of a set is there is more to the story .
> 
> If you have no appreciation for companies affording employees a job and the overhead that comes with it then there isn’t anymore to say . My post was to inform not to dispute or other wise


I don't think people are oblivious to the cost of doing business, and neither do I think it's appropriate to expect consumers to pay more for the same product just because one company operates with a larger overhead than another. That's on the company to make sure they remain efficient as they grow, it's not the consumers burden to bare if their business decisions make their prices non-competitive.

remarks above are not directed at any bowstring company in particular, or even bowstring makers at all, just business in general.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I looked at the GAS website. Looks to run $100-150. I don't think that is high priced. Since I've never bought GAS strings, I'll assume what they do is at least as good as what I make for myself. 

Really when it comes down to price, I'm curious about folks who have had issues with strings and what their customer service experience and/or replacement/exchange experience has been. I think that would be worth a higher price. Most folks make decent strings, but if there is a problem, how do they handle it? If they are easy to work with correcting the problem, that (to me) would be worth a higher price. 

Honestly, I'm kinda surprised that the expectation is for smaller builders to be less expensive. I would think that smaller builders would focus on the stuff that major companies just don't have the time to deal with, thus commanding a higher price for a more personal product. Whether it's short or long stringing a bow, or some complicated color configuration (like one cable blue with orange serving, the other orange with blue serving, and the string blue and orange with clear serving). If I ever considered getting into the string gig, it would probably go along those lines. What you want is so off-the-wall that I expect the first set to be a trial run and I'll have to do it again to get it right. I think that would be worth at least $200.

But for custom strings, nothing special, $100-150 is market price, I think. There are guys doing it for less. I recently bought a bow here that included a set of new strings still in the bag. This is somebody that people here like and sells strings at a pretty affordable price. They weren't bad, but there were things that could have been better. (Automan, you are not alone in your string bumps problem  )


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

nestly said:


> As much as you wanted to disagree with him, you actually just re-inforced what Automan was saying. Paying top dollar for a set of strings doesn't mean the strings are better than those from a small builder that has the inclination to build great strings.


Like I said , I have owned quite a few different sets from a few different "competent builders". They are not the same


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Bourbon Boy said:


> My Gas strings were not $200? Set #3 & 4 were less than $100 each--installed, timed and tuned. I really don't change strings enough to justify buying all the string making equipment, plus all the materials. I would need red, electric blue, silver, orange string making material, blue, silver, orange, e. blue serving material, plus D-loop material to match. You guys think Gas is high, price ABB!


Mine were $180 installed.


----------



## in the rocks (Apr 24, 2019)

Mine were put on this spring when i was have a factory new string that wouldn't stop stretching. put a half twist in each after a few hundred shots and never moved since. love em


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

The price people are getting for strings is the reason I bought a baker jig and started doing my own. I was probably money ahead within a year or two. If someone wants to get crafty they could build a jig and set of strings for less than buying a set of “premium” strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

So far the most expensive set I had bought (hogwire) was the best. Ive only tried 3 top brands so far and 2 have peep rotation. Hog wire was perfect. Set the peep and it didn't budge after a year and many, many shots.


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

Catfish Customs. I’ve bought several sets as I own several bows and they’ve all been spot on out of the package. Everyone of them under $75. 

There’s no way you could ever get me to pay $150 for a set of strings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

in the rocks said:


> Mine were put on this spring when i was have a factory new string that wouldn't stop stretching. put a half twist in each after a few hundred shots and never moved since. love em


I have personally never tried them... However, 3 different friends that do NOT know each other in different states all have said the exact same thing! Strings and every other thing in life is only worth what you want to pay for it!

Some will drive a Ferrari, some will say that's outrageous whether they have the money or not. Some love leather, some want cloth... Get what wets your whistle and as long as your happy with it, run it! In this case I have heard enough bad to make me never personally care to try them. There seam to be much better viable options for less money with superb quality builders! JMO


----------



## spruis (Jan 15, 2015)

bownero said:


> I just ordered a Mathews Traverse and I'll be swapping the stock Zebra Bowstrings for a custom set. I've been hearing lots of great comments on the GAS Bowstrings. Anybody have these on your bow and how do you like them? They are pricey, "but are they worth it"? Thanks in advance for any comments!


And the reason for dumping brand new cables and strings? Have you had problems with new Zebra strings before? If not, I suggest an experiment. Set up and tune your bow when it comes in. Test it with either practice rounds or a group size test. Then put on the new cables and strings, set it up and tune it and repeat the tests. If you find no difference, then you through away perfectly good cables and strings. If you concern is how long they last, well, when you take them off and throw them away before shooting them, that's a record that isn't very hard to beat. If that is your concern shoot the Zebras for a while and watch them like a hawk. If they begin to become problematic, then replace them. Too many guts replace things like cables and strings based upon the experiences of others. Unless you have read hundreds of such problem descriptions, you are basing your decisions on a handful of people who wrote to complain.

Just sayin'. Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## David Walker (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought a leftover Halon 32 in the spring. It needs a string already, it’s just disappointing to get a new bow and have the stock Zebra Strings be worn out in under a year.


----------



## Aliveandfree (Mar 28, 2019)

I have used rouge in the past and feel it is a good quality bow string but they take a little time to get in. Sometimes up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

spruis said:


> And the reason for dumping brand new cables and strings? Have you had problems with new Zebra strings before? If not, I suggest an experiment. Set up and tune your bow when it comes in. Test it with either practice rounds or a group size test. Then put on the new cables and strings, set it up and tune it and repeat the tests. If you find no difference, then you through away perfectly good cables and strings. If you concern is how long they last, well, when you take them off and throw them away before shooting them, that's a record that isn't very hard to beat. If that is your concern shoot the Zebras for a while and watch them like a hawk. If they begin to become problematic, then replace them. Too many guts replace things like cables and strings based upon the experiences of others. Unless you have read hundreds of such problem descriptions, you are basing your decisions on a handful of people who wrote to complain.
> 
> Just sayin'. Good luck with your new bow.


Having the factory strings stored as a backup set in case of "emergency" could save a hunting trip. Learned that here. So there are reasons why a person might consider replacing strings even on a brand new bow.


----------



## bowhunterz759 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll just put this out there I know the owner of gas bow strings and he's a cocky jerk


----------



## popapi1 (Aug 16, 2016)

GAS Bowstrings are well worth every penny.. Mine are truly a blessing. Their customer service is second to none.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

bowhunterz759 said:


> I'll just put this out there I know the owner of gas bow strings and he's a cocky jerk


Just want good strings for the bow.

Guess I'll look elsewhere for dinner company.


----------



## Binary cam man (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm with you neatly! I learned how to build here. I have my own process. Like you do. It could take me 3 days to complete one set. My process! I don't build for other people. I've been to the range and people ask where do I get my strings? My reply is they came with the bow. Too much rumble about strings. They need to learn how to make them themselves. Like I did for this reason. When I read strings cost 100 to 200 dollars a set installed, seems like a bargain to me! They need to research the builders out there before they buy.if they have to go that way. Good Luck!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Hidden Danger said:


> Mine were $180 installed.


$100 installed and tuned, wife's Eva Shockey were less, they (bow shop) ordered the wrong color.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

bowhunterz759 said:


> I'll just put this out there I know the owner of gas bow strings and he's a cocky jerk


I don't guess you really know me then....


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting thread. I think if you compare our prices with all of the other top, reputable companies such as Vapor Trail, ABB, FirstString, Threadz, Rogue, Winner's Choice etc. you'll find our prices very much in-line with theirs and in some cases less. If you're comparing the prices of the major brands to those of the guys that build strings for hobby, it's not going to be the same. That's just business. Many (not all, so don't anyone get sideways here) of the smaller string builders aren't paying for product liability insurance, federal excise tax or any income tax. They can get away with this, because it's not a full time business. These items are a significant spend for any larger manufacturer. We also spend money with the organizations that support and continue to try to grow our sport, such as the ASA, NFAA, Bow Junky Media and CAM. Our main customer is the archery dealer, retail stores and pro shops. That is also true for the rest of the major string brands. Most archery pro shops across the country will buy from us or one of the above listed brands for their aftermarket string needs. There's a reason for this.... The archery dealer also needs to make a profit to keep their doors open. Therefore strings are sold to the dealer at a price where they can have a margin to sell to their customers at a profit. This is just how business works. 

We're not a small, one man operation, but that's ok. We do provide an excellent product with top notch customer service. Our prices are fair, but there are definitely less expensive options out there for strings and as a consumer you get to choose where you spend your money.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome to see you post Man ....


----------



## morepractice (Nov 28, 2019)

I have bought two sets of the Ghost xv's, they are awesome. The strings haven't stretched yet, no peep rotation, no timing issues. They make two flavors of string: high octane and the ghost xv. The "high octane" is a bcy 452x material, most string makers seem to make a string with 452x in their lineup. I think you can do all the fancy color options. I have the "ghost xv" these are made out of some proprietary material, probably a dyneema or spectra material. This string does not have color options as they say the dye degrades the material, so the string only comes in white. 

I think if you go with any of the recommended string makers above, they are all gonna use a bcy material or similar; spectra, dyneema or vectran. In my mind what you pay for is their attention to detail. 

If you order some I found going thru Lancaster was cheaper than direct. Either way they were both easy to deal with. One last point, don't order just before hunting season, now is probably a good time.


----------



## leomillan (Dec 27, 2013)

An that source is?


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

EGriggs said:


> Interesting thread. I think if you compare our prices with all of the other top, reputable companies such as Vapor Trail, ABB, FirstString, Threadz, Rogue, Winner's Choice etc. you'll find our prices very much in-line with theirs and in some cases less. If you're comparing the prices of the major brands to those of the guys that build strings for hobby, it's not going to be the same. That's just business. Many (not all, so don't anyone get sideways here) of the smaller string builders aren't paying for product liability insurance, federal excise tax or any income tax. They can get away with this, because it's not a full time business. These items are a significant spend for any larger manufacturer. We also spend money with the organizations that support and continue to try to grow our sport, such as the ASA, NFAA, Bow Junky Media and CAM. Our main customer is the archery dealer, retail stores and pro shops. That is also true for the rest of the major string brands. Most archery pro shops across the country will buy from us or one of the above listed brands for their aftermarket string needs. There's a reason for this.... The archery dealer also needs to make a profit to keep their doors open. Therefore strings are sold to the dealer at a price where they can have a margin to sell to their customers at a profit. This is just how business works.
> 
> We're not a small, one man operation, but that's ok. We do provide an excellent product with top notch customer service. Our prices are fair, but there are definitely less expensive options out there for strings and as a consumer you get to choose where you spend your money.


Well said. I think it's tough for people that have never been on the business end to understand all of this fully. There is so much that goes into building a set of strings...way more than <$20 in materials. Supporting the archery industry in it's entirety, not just trying to fill one's pockets, is what keeps others' doors open and the sport funded.


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

The quality of their ghost xv strings is worth the price. The quality of their customer service is phenomenal. 

Won't put anything but their strings/cables on my bow.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

EGriggs said:


> Interesting thread. I think if you compare our prices with all of the other top, reputable companies such as Vapor Trail, ABB, FirstString, Threadz, Rogue, Winner's Choice etc. you'll find our prices very much in-line with theirs and in some cases less. If you're comparing the prices of the major brands to those of the guys that build strings for hobby, it's not going to be the same. That's just business. Many (not all, so don't anyone get sideways here) of the smaller string builders aren't paying for product liability insurance, federal excise tax or any income tax. They can get away with this, because it's not a full time business. These items are a significant spend for any larger manufacturer. We also spend money with the organizations that support and continue to try to grow our sport, such as the ASA, NFAA, Bow Junky Media and CAM. Our main customer is the archery dealer, retail stores and pro shops. That is also true for the rest of the major string brands. Most archery pro shops across the country will buy from us or one of the above listed brands for their aftermarket string needs. There's a reason for this.... The archery dealer also needs to make a profit to keep their doors open. Therefore strings are sold to the dealer at a price where they can have a margin to sell to their customers at a profit. This is just how business works.
> 
> We're not a small, one man operation, but that's ok. We do provide an excellent product with top notch customer service. Our prices are fair, but there are definitely less expensive options out there for strings and as a consumer you get to choose where you spend your money.


Good to see you post on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw2bugle (Jul 25, 2007)

Vapor Trail VTX!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Bourbon Boy said:


> $100 installed and tuned, wife's Eva Shockey were less, they (bow shop) ordered the wrong color.


I just sent mine off to have a qualified tech take a look at it.. it's a 60/70 lb model backed off 4 turns and set at 29 inches. It draws about 2" longer than my other 29" HF cam bow and draws about as much weight. My other HF cam bow draws 94# maxed out so something is definitely not right. I'll let you know when he gets the bow Friday and has a chance to check it out. I don't know if it's a string length issue or a proshop issue. The string looks great. I just can't shoot it drawing that long.

I have been in contact with Mr.Griggs and he's definitely willing to answer any questions I have. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## cantgeright38 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is a business so they are worth what what we are willing to pay for them. Remember many factors go into pricing such return on investment, cost of goods, advertising, employees, insurance, and many more. I say if it's a quality product that you can afford patronize the business. There are many great string makers out there find one that suits your budget and needs.


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

Tagged for new strings in the spring


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

Just ordered a new set of Gas string's- Ghost XV


----------



## ELK10348 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a couple sets one on my target bow seems to be performing very well, I have another set that I just ordered for my Hoyt RX3 Ultra.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

They are at Best equal to every other quality string builder,, But are not worth a penny more,,,how could they b? Do not! drink the KoolAide


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Just got a set for my Helix, impressed so far!


----------



## SquirrelyDan (Jul 21, 2018)

No. Ghost xv bought last fall.Peep rotation and serving separations. Buy from a local custom builder like JBK or Buckslayer. Do not recommend them


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Gas bowstrings&gt; are they worth the price?*



spruis said:


> And the reason for dumping brand new cables and strings? Have you had problems with new Zebra strings before? If not, I suggest an experiment. Set up and tune your bow when it comes in. Test it with either practice rounds or a group size test. Then put on the new cables and strings, set it up and tune it and repeat the tests. If you find no difference, then you through away perfectly good cables and strings. If you concern is how long they last, well, when you take them off and throw them away before shooting them, that's a record that isn't very hard to beat. If that is your concern shoot the Zebras for a while and watch them like a hawk. If they begin to become problematic, then replace them. Too many guts replace things like cables and strings based upon the experiences of others. Unless you have read hundreds of such problem descriptions, you are basing your decisions on a handful of people who wrote to complain.
> 
> Just sayin'. Good luck with your new bow.


I have a Mathews Halon X comp that came with factory zebra strings. 4 years later, and thousands of shots, it has the same strings on it. No peep rotation, no serving separation, and no timing issues. Also have a Halon 32 from the same year. Same thing. Original Zebra strings, no peep issues and no timing issues. I did buy a set of ABB and after a year on a C4, the cable serving has separated. Now, I think that happens on that Max cam no matter what. 

My point is, my scores did not go up with the ABB on the C4 and I did not notice a performance increase. I think people get wrapped around the axle that they “need” to get new strings right away because that is what the pros do. If it is not broke....

Also, ask yourself why you need new strings? I doubt many people on here are at the level that it is the strings on the bow that are holding them back from their potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

trav2417 said:


> I recently purchased a set of GAS Ghost bowstring/cables for an Elite Energy 35 and can say that they are the best strings I have purchased to date.
> I am also a fan of Threadz bowstrings and will continue to purchase sets from both GAS and Threadz in the future.


Threadz are great


----------



## Camoman051 (Dec 23, 2020)

Browntown said:


> Yes they are worth the money I am very happy with mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have new set of strings and cables gas the max ibo is 370 so trying to make bow fast again pse full throttle


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

I do shoot for GAS and do believe they make a very good set of strings and cables. The Total Tensioning Process coupled with the Ghost XV strings is great. And the serving is good too. If you ever have a problem, their customer service is very good.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

I am a total Gas fan. Shot lots of other brands, Threads, JBK, 60X....to me none compare to Gas.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

If your Traverse needs new strings, Gas is a great option. Yes, I must believe they are worth the money. I have purchased 3 sets.


----------



## Zkittle710 (6 mo ago)

Unfortunately I’ve been having the worst experience with Gas bowstrings, I’ve order 2 time the ghost strings for my RX 3 ultra (full set) ghost string in the pass 4 month both times they have send me the wrong strings. The first time it was completely wrong string for the wrong bow, the second time it was also incorrect they send string for cam1 instead of cam2, each time I order it took at least 2 month before it arrive and gave wrong eta for both time. Hoping that this final time I get the correct strings, if not it’s not worth the wait even if the strings are quality strings, I’ll just buy some other brand cuz the wait is usually 1~2 months of waiting. Combine total time I have to wait it’s already half a year this is stupid long time for just a set of strings. I really like Gas but their service is really unprofessional for the price I’ve been paying.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

Where are you located? Is this through a dealer or direct? 2 months doesn't sound correct when we're shipping in less than 2 weeks. Also, there is no #1 cam on the RX3 Ultra. Only a number 2 and a number 3. So something doesn't add up with this.... Feel free to reach out to me directly: [email protected]



Zkittle710 said:


> Unfortunately I’ve been having the worst experience with Gas bowstrings, I’ve order 2 time the ghost strings for my RX 3 ultra (full set) ghost string in the pass 4 month both times they have send me the wrong strings. The first time it was completely wrong string for the wrong bow, the second time it was also incorrect they send string for cam1 instead of cam2, each time I order it took at least 2 month before it arrive and gave wrong eta for both time. Hoping that this final time I get the correct strings, if not it’s not worth the wait even if the strings are quality strings, I’ll just buy some other brand cuz the wait is usually 1~2 months of waiting. Combine total time I have to wait it’s already half a year this is stupid long time for just a set of strings. I really like Gas but their service is really unprofessional for the price I’ve been paying.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO No, they use 452x. I use Catfish you get a better material Vec99 for a lot cheaper, better customer service, faster turn around time, and better quality.


----------



## deadbambi (Aug 16, 2013)

bownero said:


> I just ordered a Mathews Traverse and I'll be swapping the stock Zebra Bowstrings for a custom set. I've been hearing lots of great comments on the GAS Bowstrings. Anybody have these on your bow and how do you like them? They are pricey, "but are they worth it"? Thanks in advance for any comments!


Being "worth it" is a subjective matter....it would be good to hear about others successes and opinions on the string. I found that ABB Platinum strings perform extremely well, hold up better than any others i've tried (never tried GAS strings), and don't stretch. That being said, i'd say they are worth it for what i'm looking for and I'll most likely never switch. If you get these and you are tickled with them and have great luck then it's definitely worth it because they make you happy about your purchase.


----------



## Diver160651 (Sep 24, 2019)

A Big Thanks!

I wanted to let everyone know that Buck Slayer Bowstrings is officially closed for business. 

I recently received a promotion at my full time job that is going to be much more involved. We did not think it was fair to our current customers and dealers to make them wait extended periods of time. We will be keeping enough machinery and material to fulfill any warranty work for the next two years. We appreciate the support all of you have given us over the years! So here is to happy shooting and hunting to each and every one of you!!!


From his website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zhickman (Apr 27, 2020)

SquirrelyDan said:


> No. Ghost xv bought last fall.Peep rotation and serving separations. Buy from a local custom builder like JBK or Buckslayer. Do not recommend them


Sadly Buck Slayer is out of business.


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

bownero said:


> I just ordered a Mathews Traverse and I'll be swapping the stock Zebra Bowstrings for a custom set. I've been hearing lots of great comments on the GAS Bowstrings. Anybody have these on your bow and how do you like them? They are pricey, "but are they worth it"? Thanks in advance for any comments! Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


I'd never pay that much because I do have another source for strings that I'm sure are just as good.


----------



## smors1455 (6 mo ago)

I’ve been very satisfied with my GAS strings, not to mention exceptional customer service.


----------



## JRO1151 (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought some ghost strings for my V3X. Not impressed at all. They were the worst quality “custom” strings I’ve ever purchased. The end loops and servings are terrible. The cables look like they are made out of bailing twine. One of the floating yokes actually was on the verge of failure. I never contacted the company, I’m sure they would have warrantied them. I didn’t want to have them on my bow, and put them in the trash.


----------



## zhickman (Apr 27, 2020)

Gas has had the best serving for me. Every other company I tried I would get separation around my loop and soft knots. I imagine that a small builder like Catfish would be able to do just as good.


----------



## Sneaky bear (8 mo ago)

zhickman said:


> Gas has had the best serving for me. Every other company I tried I would get separation around my loop and soft knots. I imagine that a small builder like Catfish would be able to do just as good.


Or better.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

smors1455 said:


> I’ve been very satisfied with my GAS strings, not to mention exceptional customer service.


Yes sir this has been my experience as well! Three years and zero problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcmd (Nov 5, 2018)

zhickman said:


> Gas has had the best serving for me. Every other company I tried I would get separation around my loop and soft knots. I imagine that a small builder like Catfish would be able to do just as good.



Had the exact opposite experience. 

Much better strings out there.


----------

